# ssh login getting segmentation fault (core dump)



## tpx99 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Just already install FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE.  But when trying to ssh to localhost I am getting this message.


```
root@localhost~>#ssh root@localhost
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Can anyone guide me to solve this error ?

Thanks,

tpx99


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 19, 2015)

Rather odd.  Let's try without the DNS lookup steps with `ssh root@127.0.0.1` and follow that up with `truss ssh root@localhost`.  You can post the end of the second command here or the full output on a site like Pastebin.


----------



## kpa (Aug 19, 2015)

Something else to try is to run ssh(1) in verbose mode and see how far it gets before the segfault.

`ssh -v root@localhost`

For even more output:

`ssh -vv root@localhost`


----------



## tpx99 (Mar 23, 2016)

kpa said:


> Something else to try is to run ssh(1) in verbose mode and see how far it gets before the segfault.
> 
> `ssh -v root@localhost`
> 
> ...





Hi kpa,

FYI  I'm using  Virtual Box to install FreeBSD as Guest.

Here the capture of trying ssh login.







Thanks,

Tpx


----------

